# Pronome atono di prima plurale con verbo alla prima singolare



## vegan35

Ciao a tutti,
mi piacerebbe sapere come rispondere a questa domanda di uno straniero:
- Se seguiamo questo schema..

*Mi* scrivo una lettera      (Io scrivo una lettera, a chi? *a me*)
*Ti* scrivo una lettera       (Io scrivo una lettera, a chi? *a te*)
*Gli/Le* scrivo una lettera  (Io scrivo una lettera, a chi? *a Lui/lei/Lei*)
*X*  scrivo una lettera      (Io scrivo una lettera, a chi? *a noi*)
*Vi *scrivo una lettera     (Io scrivo una lettera, a chi? *a voi*)
*Gli* scrivo una lettera      (Io scrivo una lettera, a chi? *a loro*)

Cosa mettere al posto della *X* ?

In poche parole con un soggetto fisso come prima persona per esempio, per tutte le persone esiste un pronome indiretto atono tranne che per la prima persona? Illuminatemi..


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenut@ on WRF!
Scusa, non capisco, perché escludi _ci_?
Le forme atone dei pronomi complemento sono _mi, ti, lo/la-gli/le, *ci*, vi, li/le-loro (gli_), più il riflessivo _si_.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Credo che la domanda sia proprio se si può usare l'atono _ci _con il verbo alla prima singolare. In effetti non suona per niente. Anche se penso a un altro esempio dove è più plausibile che "io" faccia una cosa per "tutti noi": _iscrivere alla gara_, anche in questo caso userei senz'altro il pronome tonico: _iscrivo (tutti) noi alla gara_, mentre con tutte le altre persone verbali useremmo senz'altro _ci_, e parimenti con il verbo in prima persona tutti i possibili pronomi oggetto sarebbero atoni: _vi iscrivo alla gara._
Riflettendo, se sento _ci _+ verbo alla prima persona singolare, in automatico penso agli altri significati di _ci_, quello temporale o quello equivalente alla preposizione _a/per_. Interpretarlo come "noi" non mi viene spontaneo. (A parte che potrei pensare anche all'eventuale uso erroneo di _ci_ come pronome di terza singolare _gli/le_.)


----------



## Necsus

Ah... 'iscrivere'! Questo mi ha fatto tornare in mente un'animata discussione in cui è stata già dibattuta la questione, eccola:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=649112


----------



## o-nami

MünchnerFax said:


> Credo che la domanda sia proprio se si può usare l'atono _ci _con il verbo alla prima singolare. In effetti non suona per niente. Anche se penso a un altro esempio dove è più plausibile che "io" faccia una cosa per "tutti noi": _iscrivere alla gara_, anche in questo caso userei senz'altro il pronome tonico: _iscrivo (tutti) noi alla gara_, mentre con tutte le altre persone verbali useremmo senz'altro _ci_, e parimenti con il verbo in prima persona tutti i possibili pronomi oggetto sarebbero atoni: _vi iscrivo alla gara._
> Riflettendo, se sento _ci _+ verbo alla prima persona singolare, in automatico penso agli altri significati di _ci_, quello temporale o quello equivalente alla preposizione _a/per_. Interpretarlo come "noi" non mi viene spontaneo. (A parte che potrei pensare anche all'eventuale uso erroneo di _ci_ come pronome di terza singolare _gli/le_.)



"Ci iscriviamo" io lo direi. "Ci iscrivo" sicuramente no... E quoto in pieno l'ultima parte dell'intervento di Münchner.


----------



## ursu-lab

Non è corretto. 

Anch'io ho pensato spesso a quest'apparente contraddizione (*"ci* ho pensato"). 
Una spiegazione possibile potrebbe essere che il "ci" di noi include di per sé un "io + qualcun altro" per cui si deve scegliere di chi si sta parlando o scriverlo in modo esplicito: ho iscritto tutti (noi) ecc.

Un'altra spiegazione: potrebbe dipendere dal fatto che così si evitano ambiguità con il clitico avverbiale "ci".



Ti penso...  (penso a te -> Battisti: chiudo gli occhi e penso a te...)
Lo penso...  (penso a lui)   non si dice "gli penso" (vd. la Crusca)
*Ci* penso (a qualcosa/a una situazione/ ecc non è riferito alla persona "noi" -> vd. "*ci* ho pensato" precedente)
Vi penso (penso a voi)


----------



## Blackman

Però _ci iscrivo alla gara_ si può dire a mio avviso, ha un senso. Mentre _ci scrivo una lettera_, proprio non ne ha.


----------



## ursu-lab

"Ci iscrivo alla gara" secondo me *non *è corretto, così come non è corretto in *nessun *altro caso il soggetto io con pronome atono "ci" riferito a "noi":

 "ci guardo" (guardo noi, "ci guardo" vuol dire "guardo *lì*", con valore locativo), 
 "ci vedo" (vedo noi, "ci vedo" vuol dire che mi funziona il senso della vista), 
 io ci costringerò a risparmiare, ecc.


----------



## Blackman

ursu-lab said:


> "Ci iscrivo alla gara" secondo me *non *è corretto, così come non è corretto in *nessun *altro caso il soggetto io con pronome atono "ci" riferito a "noi":
> 
> "ci guardo" (guardo noi, "ci guardo" vuol dire "guardo *lì*", con valore locativo),
> "ci vedo" (vedo noi, "ci vedo" vuol dire che mi funziona il senso della vista),
> io ci costringerò a risparmiare, ecc.


 
Concordo sul fatto che non sia corretto, ma quanti di noi lo userebbero nella giusta situazione? Io penso molti.

_Allora ragazzi, che faccio, ci iscrivo o non ci iscrivo_?


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> "Ci iscrivo alla gara" secondo me *non *è corretto, così come non è corretto in *nessun *altro caso il soggetto io con pronome atono "ci" riferito a "noi":


Scusami, ursu, sicuramente è stato detto ma mi è sfuggito, qual è la regola in base alla quale non sarebbe _corretto_? Perché per definirlo così, da qualche parte dovrà certo essere stabilito...


----------



## panzona

ursu-lab said:


> "Ci iscrivo alla gara" secondo me *non *è corretto, così come non è corretto in *nessun *altro caso il soggetto io con pronome atono "ci" riferito a "noi":
> 
> "ci guardo" (guardo noi, "ci guardo" vuol dire "guardo *lì*", con valore locativo),
> "ci vedo" (vedo noi, "ci vedo" vuol dire che mi funziona il senso della vista),
> io ci costringerò a risparmiare, ecc.



Che non suoni bene, lo capisco; che sia facile confonderlo con altri "ci", più frequentemente usati nella stessa collocazione, capisco anche questo. Ma che *non* sia corretto... mi sfugge: perché non dovrebbe esserlo?Outlet. Una mamma e una figlia allo specchio:
- Figlia, che fai?
- Ci guardo.
- Dove?
- Non dove, chi. Noi. Ci guardo, nello specchio. Vedo la nostra immagine riflessa, e ci vedo, mamma, ci vedo per quello che realmente siamo. Due persone sull'orlo del baratro, mamma. Dobbiamo smetterla con questi abiti costosi, con queste scarpe dai prezzi più vertiginosi dei tacchi, con queste borse che trangugiano nelle loro griffate fauci i nostri stipendi. Siamo sul lastrico, ammettiamolo. Dobbiamo resistere alle tentazioni, da ora in poi. Una sola Laboutin in meno e avremmo l'affitto pagato per un mese! Capisci? Ci stiamo rovinando, le finanze e la vita! Ma io non lo permetterò, mamma! Ti costringerò a risparmiare, anzi, ci costringerò a risparmiare, a frenare quel maledetto impulso, sì!, perché quando anche io sarò trascinata dal vortice dell'eccitazione per un nuovo acquisto, mi fermerò, ti fermerò, ci costringerò a non cedere, mamma! Io ci salverò!
- Hai ragione, figlia mia... Le tue parole sono come macigni, ma hai ragione. Se continuiamo così, già ci vedo a vagare nei parchi, senza una casa, vestite di stracci, o peggio, di H&M... Brrr... Però guarda qui, una Chanel 2.55, a metà prezzo...
- Hai ragione mamma, un'occasione così non si può perderla... D'accordo, ci concedo quest'ultima follia, poi però basta...
- Va bene. Tu intanto vai alla cassa, io ho visto una Louis    Vuitton col 70% di sconto...
- Dove? Incredibile, corri ad accaparrarcela!​Ma forse hai ragione, è un dialogo impossibile... lo sanno tutti che Vuitton non fa le svendite!


----------



## vegan35

Grazie mille a tutti con tutto me stesso, per le risposte date fino a ora, non è un ringraziamento finale nel senso che non voglio chiudere la faccenda.
Le mie prime impressioni (non conclusioni) direbbero che la maggior parte di voi è dell'idea che non suona affatto bene il ci atono con verbo alla prima singolare, cosa che non si trova affatto nei libri per apprendere l'italiano e questo mi rende perplesso e alquanto "indignato" mi spiego meglio: qui non si tratta di dubbi su un modo di dire, espressioni moderne o dialettali, ci riferiamo a pronomi deboli ben precisi vecchi quanto la lingua italiana, che dovrebbero concordare (se nessuna regola scritta non lo dice esplicitamente) con qualsiasi coniugazione del verbo.
Aggiungerei (e qui non penso sia necessario aprire un altro topic) collegandomi a quanto dice ursu-lab che anche il pronome atono di seconda plurale con verbo alla seconda singolare nonconcorda, però faccio fatica a capire dove non concorda, se non del tutto come logica, se non del tutto come grammatica, mi sembra quasi un buco linguistico, non so se mi spiego, quasi come se per necessità servissero distinti pronomi diretti e indiretti e i due diversi anche dai riflessivi, ecco il buco:

(Tu) vi scrivi una lettera - Scrivi una lettera a voi.

*Mi* scrivi una lettera (Tu scrivi una lettera, a chi? *a me*)
*Ti* scrivi una lettera (Tu scrivi una lettera, a chi? *a te*)
*Gli/Le* scrivi una lettera (Tu scrivi una lettera, a chi? *a Lui/lei/Lei*)
*Ci* scrivi una lettera (Tu scrivi una lettera, a chi? *a noi*)
*X *scrivi una lettera (Tu scrivi una lettera, a chi? *a voi*)
*Gli* scrivi una lettera (Tu scrivi una lettera, a chi? *a loro*)

Il mio messaggio in sostanza, quando ho aperto il post, sarebbe stato questo: non sarebbe corretto da parte di chi scrive i libri per apprendere la lingua italiana al capitolo, alla tabella dei pronomi indiretti riportare una "X" al posto di "ci" e "vi" nei rispettivi casi sopracitati?
Grazie di nuovo a tutti, continuate a scrivere, grazie anche a panzona, da dove hai preso il brano citato? Mi farebbe piacere se qualcuno riporta brani da qualsiasi fonte con il pronome atono di prima plurale con verbo alla prima singolare e/o il pronome atono di seconda plurale con verbo alla seconda singolare.

(Grazie per la correzione del titolo)


----------



## effeundici

Scusate Panzona e Necsus, ma non vi sembra di aver dato risposte un po' troppo, come dire, accademiche, teoriche? In pratica sareste giunti alla conclusione che esiste una forma "corretta" che non usa nessuno.

Onestamente l'intervento di Munchner mi sembra molto più di buon senso.


----------



## Necsus

effeundici said:


> Scusate Panzona e Necsus, ma non vi sembra di aver dato risposte un po' troppo, come dire, accademiche, teoriche? In pratica sareste giunti alla conclusione che esiste una forma "corretta" che non usa nessuno.


F11, se si parla di correttezza (grammaticale o sintattica), non si parla di frequenza d'uso, ma di regole, e mi sembra più che lecito chiedere secondo quale regola questo uso di 'ci' viene dichiarato _non_ _corretto_. E questa mi sembra che sia la parte _accademica _del mio intervento. Per quanto riguarda invece il senso di detto intervento, è che io non colgo questa proclamata impossibilità nell'utilizzo di 'ci'. E senza il supporto o il conforto di una regola, ognuno naturalmente è libero di dire qual è l'uso che a lui piace di più o di meno.


----------



## effeundici

Necsus said:


> F11, se si parla di correttezza (grammaticale o sintattica), non si parla di frequenza d'uso, ma di regole, e mi sembra più che lecito chiedere secondo quale regola questo uso di 'ci' viene dichiarato _non_ _corretto_. E questa mi sembra che sia la parte _accademica _del mio intervento. Per quanto riguarda invece il senso di detto intervento, è che io non colgo questa proclamata impossibilità nell'utilizzo di 'ci'. E senza il supporto o il conforto di una regola, ognuno naturalmente è libero di dire qual è l'uso che a lui piace di più o di meno.


 
Ciao Necsus, come sempre hai fatto un intervento chiaro, elegante e colto. Però alla fine quando qualcuno ti dirà*: Io non* *ci vedo* so già a cosa penserai


----------



## Necsus

effeundici said:


> Ciao Necsus, come sempre hai fatto un intervento chiaro, elegante e colto. Però alla fine quando qualcuno ti dirà*: Io non* *ci vedo* so già a cosa penserai


E come sempre, il contesto è determinante. E aggiungerei che occorre anche una certa elasticità nell'interpretazione. Tu cosa potresti pensare se, visto che siamo in clima di vacanze, ti dicessi per esempio: "Io ci vedo gia' li' sdraiati al sole con un bicchiere in mano"?


----------



## panzona

effeundici said:


> Scusate Panzona e Necsus, ma non vi sembra di aver dato risposte un po' troppo, come dire, accademiche, teoriche? In pratica sareste giunti alla conclusione che esiste una forma "corretta" che non usa nessuno.
> 
> Onestamente l'intervento di Munchner mi sembra molto più di buon senso.



Ciao F11, è vero che ho espresso un'opinione, anzi, assunto una posizione "accademica" ma come dicevo, pur concordando totalmente sul senso di "stranezza" che si prova nella maggior parte dei casi (ma non tutti!) in cui la combinazione in oggetto si presenta, volevo sottolineare che non per questo essa sia da considerare "non corretta". Insomma, volevo dire... quello che ha detto Necsus, anche se lui l'ha detto meglio di me!




vegan35 said:


> Grazie di nuovo a tutti, continuate a scrivere, grazie anche a panzona, da dove hai preso il brano citato?


Temo sia solo il frutto di una mente insonne e malata, la mia...


----------



## ursu-lab

Necsus said:


> E come sempre, il contesto è determinante. E aggiungerei che occorre anche una certa elasticità nell'interpretazione. Tu cosa potresti pensare se, visto che siamo in clima di vacanze, ti dicessi per esempio: "Io ci vedo gia' li' sdraiati al sole con un bicchiere in mano"?



Scusa l'insistenza Necsus, ma io spontaneamente direi:

io già *mi ci *vedo, lì, sdraiati al sole,....

dove il "ci" è un locativo riferito a "lì/*in questa situazione*", e non c'entra niente con il "noi" che è invece sottinteso dal plurale di "sdraiati":

*mi* immagino noi due/tre/ecc. sdraiati...

Pur apprezzando lo stile ironico del testo proposto da Panzona, mi sembra tutto molto "orale", soprattutto quel "ci" nella frase finale:





> - Dove? Incredibile, corri ad accaparrar*ce*la!


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> Scusa l'insistenza Necsus, ma io spontaneamente direi:
> [...]
> Pur apprezzando lo stile ironico del testo proposto da Panzona, mi sembra tutto molto "orale", soprattutto quel "ci" nella frase finale:


Ursu, non hai nessun motivo di scusarti, se veramente sei convinta di quello che stai dicendo, è giustissimo che continui a sostenerlo. Io però lo sono altrettanto del contrario, e non mi sembra giustificato che per non accettare di usare una costruzione a mio modo di vedere assolutamente naturale e grammaticale come "io ci vedo gia' li' sdraiati al sole" (parlando di noi), tu proponga di appesantirla con l'aggiunta di un superfluo e ridondante _mi_ che se ho ben interpretato il tuo ragionamento precedente, dovrebbe evidenziare l'_io_ che fa parte del _noi. _
A me non verrebbe mai in mente di dire "io già mi ci vedo, lì, sdraiati al sole" parlando di noi, ma se a te o ad altri sembra davvero così naturale, non vedo perché non dovreste farlo. Questo è il bello della lingua parlata. E comunque aggiungendo un pronome in questo modo, renderesti la frase ancora più 'orale'. 


Blackman said:


> Però _ci iscrivo alla gara_ si può dire a mio avviso, ha un senso. Mentre _ci scrivo una lettera_, proprio non ne ha.


Forse perché iscrivere noi stessi alla gara ha un senso, mentre scrivere una lettera a noi stessi non mi sembra averne poi tanto.


----------



## Blackman

Necsus said:


> Forse perché iscrivere noi stessi alla gara ha un senso, mentre scrivere una lettera a noi stessi non mi sembra averne poi tanto.


 
Ho cercato, ma non ho trovato nessun argomento valido da opporre alla tua osservazione .


----------



## ursu-lab

Hai ragione, fino a prova contraria ognuno può dire e scrivere quel che gli pare. Quindi immagino, visto che non hai aggiunto nulla, che per te quell"accaparrarcela" sia "normale".

Non capisco, dici che "mi ci vedo (lì, a fare una cosa)" contiene una ridondanza - rispetto a cosa, scusa?
Già mi ci vedo (li sulla spiaggia): io e te insieme ... /Già mi immagino: noi due sdraiati al sole con un bicchiere in mano

Anche "ricordare noi" ha un senso (come "io iscrivo noi"), sempre fino a prova contraria, ma continua a sembrarmi innaturale ed estremamente forzato dire:

ci ricordo, quand'eravamo giovani e spensierati...

al posto di un più banale: 

mi ricordo di noi...

oppure:

(mi) ricordo (di) quand'eravamo (sogg. noi) giovani e spensierati...


A chi conosce lo spagnolo, consiglio la lettura di questa stravagante ma interessante interpretazione filosofica ripresa da Agustín García Calvo, che mette in dubbio l'esistenza di un vero e proprio soggetto noi e voi (la stessa incompatibilità si riscontra  infatti, come ha scritto l'autore del thread, tra "tu" e "voi"). Noi, e quindi ci, è ambiguo, in quanto può essere sia un "io + tu", che "io + voi", "io + loro", "io + lui", "io + tu + lui", ecc.

Pure questa discussione non è male.


Riassumendo, l'anomalia linguistica è presente in questi casi:

io ci ...  
tu vi .... 
noi mi .... 
voi ti .....

Insiemi che si contengono ma nello stesso tempo si escludono e si respingono in una sorta di rapporto di amore-odio...


----------



## Necsus

Ursu, ti dico subito che se l'intento è quello di stabilire chi ha 'più' ragione, per me questa discussione è priva di senso. Provo a ripetermi brevemente con altre parole: nessuno ti nega la libertà di non usare 'ci' in un modo che non ritieni in linea con le tue consuetudini espressive, quello che mi vede in netto disaccordo è che in un forum di lingua italiana, frequentato anche da stranieri, si definisca qualcosa 'non corretto' o 'anomalia linguistica' senza portare alcuna attestazione normativa della correttezza di una simile affermazione.



ursu-lab said:


> Non capisco, dici che "mi ci vedo (lì, a fare una cosa)" contiene una ridondanza - rispetto a cosa, scusa?


 La ridondanza era nella tua frase impossibile *"*io già *mi ci *vedo, lì, sdraiati al sole*"*, lo sai benissimo, perché nel mio esempio che hai modificato *"*io ci vedo già lì sdraiati al sole...*"* la particella _ci_ non aveva valore locativo, ma era dichiaratamente riferita a _noi_. Sia pure tra virgolette, _banale_ o _normale _vogliono dire ben poco in ambito linguistico, e soprattutto non hanno alcun valore oggettivo, comunque io ad esempio non trovo nulla di innaturale o forzato nel dire *"*ci ricordo, giovani e spensierati*"*. E non ritengo abbia senso il ricorso ad altre lingue per spiegare l'italiano, visto che solo di quello si parla qui. A questo punto, come detto, se non ci saranno elementi nuovi (in italiano) a dimostrazione della legittimità grammaticale, non filosofica, della tua tesi, da parte mia non vedo motivi per continuare questa discussione.


----------



## marco.cur

Il ragionamento di Necsus non fa una grinza, dal punto di vista linguistico e grammaticale. Ciononostante l'uso di ci (nel senso di a noi) quando il soggetto è la prima persona singolare non mi pare sia molto usato; ho il dubbio che se dicessi "io ci ricordo ...", "io ci scrivo ..." etc. poche persone capirebbero ciò che voglio dire.

Ci e mi, quando il soggetto è la prima persona, io li vedo bene solo nella frasi riflessive (io  mi, noi ci).


----------

